# 6.0 turbo whistle louder then normal



## dieselboy01

The past few days I have noticed my '05 6.0 has had a very high pitched whistle. I usually hear it as I'm slowing down and sometimes at idle. If I tap the gas pedal the high pitched sound goes away for a second, then comes back. 

The truck has a 4" straight pipe exhaust and an aftermarket turbo so it already has a hell of a whistle. It still builds boost, the PSI seems to be normal, EGTs are fine and the trucks not smoking.

Any ideas of what the unusually high pitched whistle would be? I'm worried that the turbo is dying or there's other problems.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Loose band clamp?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1997087 said:


> Loose band clamp?


This one time at band camp....................

Sorry, I couldn't resist. lol


----------



## dieselboy01

1olddogtwo;1997087 said:


> Loose band clamp?


I took all the CAC pipes and boots off and gave them a cleaning and inspection. Everything looked good. Put it all back in and I still hear the noise.



Mark Oomkes;1997095 said:


> This one time at band camp....................
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. lol


And then what happened Mark....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselboy01;1997222 said:


> I took all the CAC pipes and boots off and gave them a cleaning and inspection. Everything looked good. Put it all back in and I still hear the noise.
> 
> And then what happened Mark....


He met Defcon and.....

I was thinking the clamp for DP, but I think you would see soot.


----------



## dieselboy01

Ah, I see. No soot on the firewall or diesel smell in the cab. 

I also noticed it only seems to do it when it's up to operating temp.


----------



## dieselboy01

I took a video of the truck idling next to a wall today. Maybe this will help in figuring out what it is. This is my first time uploading a video to youtube and this site so lets hope it works.


----------



## dieselboy01

Seems to be working. 

At 16 seconds in I hit the pedal and the whistle stopped for a second. I did the same at 22 seconds.

Hopefully this will help.


----------



## 90plow

Up pipes. Both my 6.0 had them fail. They get small splits in them in the accordion part of the up pipe. Get after market ones have them put on before it completely blows out and you lose power, go deaf, or die from carbon monoxide in the cab. I had to plow two storms with them cracked in my truck and it got progressively worse. The other one went in the summer and it was no big deal. Good luck!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Get a new radiator cap.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

dieselboy01;1997083 said:


> The past few days I have noticed my '05 6.0 has had a very high pitched whistle. I usually hear it as I'm slowing down and sometimes at idle. If I tap the gas pedal the high pitched sound goes away for a second, then comes back.
> 
> The truck has a 4" straight pipe exhaust and an aftermarket turbo so it already has a hell of a whistle. It still builds boost, the PSI seems to be normal, EGTs are fine and the trucks not smoking.
> 
> Any ideas of what the unusually high pitched whistle would be? I'm worried that the turbo is dying or there's other problems.


If the turbo was going out it wouldn't be building boost and it would be hazing or 
Rolling coal ie smoking.

Your building boost, egts are normal.

When you slow down so does your water pump,
Just when your cooling system is hot,
As The heat builds in the system so does the psi and like a tea pot, it's blowing its lid,
Weak radiator cap,
Jmo,
It'll cost ya $15 to call me a XYZ.:whistling:

Ps, I hope your giving it fuel and not gas,
Useing gas could be your problem .
Naw I couldn't just let it pass.....


----------



## dieselboy01

I'll pick up a new cap and try that today, thanks snofarmer.


----------



## dieselboy01

I got a new cap from NAPA today, I find it strange it's not a ratcheting cap.

I started the truck when cold with the new cap on and it whistled right away, I took the cap off with the truck running and the whistle faded. I put the new cap back on and a little tighter and headed to the gas station. (about 15 min away, all back country roads) There was no whistle on the way to the station and a very little bit on the way home. I'm not sure what to make of this yet. I'll be driving this truck to work tomorrow (about an hour on the freeway) and I'll report my findings.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Hummm. 
i was sure I had a slam dunk...

let it cool off at home, remove the cap, and reinstall cold.
And I guess the puke can should be close to the low mark on those too when cold.

that's about all I got for ya.


----------



## dieselboy01

SnoFarmer;1998095 said:


> Hummm.
> i was sure I had a slam dunk...
> 
> let it cool off at home, remove the cap, and reinstall cold.
> And I guess the puke can should be close to the low mark on those too when cold.
> 
> that's about all I got for ya.


I'll try that before I leave in the morning.

She was still whistling today. Not to much in the ride into work but she was singing on the way home. I noticed it does is between 0-2psi of boost. One my gauge hits 3psi the noise goes away. It's still not whistling all the time, just when it wants to.

On a Ford forum Someone suggested using a scan gauge and opening and closing the turbo vanes to see if that's the problem. I'd have to buy a gauge but that might be my next step when I get time.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just something to look at, I have seen the driver's side intake pipe with a hole rubbed thru the bottom of pipe. I think there is a TSB on it. The new pipe is an update part.


----------



## dieselboy01

Randall Ave;1998340 said:


> Just something to look at, I have seen the driver's side intake pipe with a hole rubbed thru the bottom of pipe. I think there is a TSB on it. The new pipe is an update part.


Are you talking the rubber pipe that clamps directly to the turbo?

This has me thinking it's the up pipe, his has the same pitch. In the video his whistles when he revs it but in his caption he said it started whistling at idle.

6.0 powerstroke cracked uppipe - YouTube


----------



## oldmankent

linky no worky


----------



## Randall Ave

The left side, some pipes would rub a hole in the bottom of the pipe from the air charge unit to the engine. I'm not stating thats your problem, just something to look at. If it makes noise sitting still you should be able to isolate it fairly easily.


----------



## dieselboy01

Ok, I'll try it again.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Just call me a xyz....

I got nutten...


----------



## Mark13

Randall Ave;1998548 said:


> The left side, some pipes would rub a hole in the bottom of the pipe from the air charge unit to the engine. I'm not stating thats your problem, just something to look at. If it makes noise sitting still you should be able to isolate it fairly easily.


I'm pretty sure his truck has the metal cac tube in it, not the plastic one anymore.

Dieselboy, before you go buying a scan gauge or whatever else to try and narrow down what the problem is you probably would be time and money ahead to just have Jason look at it.


----------



## dieselboy01

Mark13, good memory! The truck does have all aluminum tubes. Justin did a good job upgrading everything the right way!

I wont be able to take the truck in for the next few weeks, work has been busy and only getting more busy. I'll keep everyone posted as I find things but she will be parked until the whistle gets figured out.


----------



## dieselboy01

When I got home today the truck was whistling pretty good, I popped the hood (with the truck still running) and slowly removed the degas bottle cap and left it off for a minute, the whistling didn't stop, or even slow down. Tomorrow when the truck is cold I'll start it and check around the up pipes. I'm thinking that's the problem.


----------



## Mark13

dieselboy01;1999318 said:


> I wont be able to take the truck in for the next few weeks, work has been busy and only getting more busy. I'll keep everyone posted as I find things but she will be parked until the whistle gets figured out.


He can always put you on the schedule in a few weeks. He's busy enough he wouldn't be able to get you in the day you call anyway.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Perhaps a programmer will change its tune.......cause she isn't whistling dixie yet...





Sorry.


----------



## 90plow

The up pipe whistle is very inconsistent on my truck. It would be fine when it was cold then as it warmed up and expanded it would start again. It's really annoying. Good luck.


----------



## Randall Ave

If its doing it sitting still, hood open. What side, front or rear?


----------



## dieselboy01

Mark13;2000174 said:


> He can always put you on the schedule in a few weeks. He's busy enough he wouldn't be able to get you in the day you call anyway.


Thanks Mark, I still need to wait, I really don't know what my hours will be until this jobs over. I have two other trucks I can drive so there is no rush.



90plow;2000185 said:


> The up pipe whistle is very inconsistent on my truck. It would be fine when it was cold then as it warmed up and expanded it would start again. It's really annoying. Good luck.


I'm having the same issue. She just whistles when she wants to.



Randall Ave;2000220 said:


> If its doing it sitting still, hood open. What side, front or rear?


It's coming from the front. Roughly the turbo area.


----------



## ultimate plow

Y pipe????


----------



## dieselboy01

ultimate plow;2002454 said:


> Y pipe????


That's what I'm leaning to also, I'm hoping to look at it more this weekend if I get some time.


----------



## ultimate plow

dieselboy01;2002581 said:


> That's what I'm leaning to also, I'm hoping to look at it more this weekend if I get some time.


Check that. What your describing would be my best educated guess. Hope its been a good truck it was flawless for me.


----------



## dieselboy01

ultimate plow;2002942 said:


> Check that. What your describing would be my best educated guess. Hope its been a good truck it was flawless for me.


It's been a great truck! She's done anything I've asked her to do and then some. How is your new truck holding up?

I'll feel around the pipes for a leak the next chance I get.


----------



## dieselboy01

It was the Y pipe. I ordered the MBRP Y pipe and put that in yesterday. The old Y pipe bellow was cracked. It took me 12 hours but the new pipe is in! I have a little exhaust leak at the turbo v band clamp I'll be working on today, But this did fix the whistle!

The crack


The new pipe


----------



## dieselboy01




----------



## dieselboy01

Got the band clamp on the turbo to Y pipe good. I cut the bolts from the right side manifold to the up pipe, replaced them with new bolts but left them loose and loosened the new left side manifold bolts. Then I coupled the turbo to the Y pipe, then tightened the manifold to up pipe bolts. No more leaks!!

I hope this helps someone else with this problem. It was a huge pain in the A but I'm sure it would have been a few hundred bucks or more for a shop to fix it.

This is where I cut the old up pipe to get it out of the way so I could cut the bolts off the up pipe/egr pipe flange.


----------

